# New Boy!!



## Miggy10 (Dec 23, 2010)

i just got this boy from my LFS and when i saw him my jaws dropped! he is so beautiful, i want to breed him for his color and his DT, does anyone have or know someone thats selling opaque females. he is just about 1 inch so im guessing he is still young and well i dont think he is going to be ready for breeding anytime soon.(maybe 1 1/2 months)http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TgZkptQyCpM


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Wow, he's beautiful! He has the sweetest little face!


----------



## Miggy10 (Dec 23, 2010)

I know right? he is not camera shy lol


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

He seems curious, too. At the end he was staring at that orange plant like, heeeeeeeeeeeeey, what's THAT?!


----------



## Miggy10 (Dec 23, 2010)

yeah i know haha he just checking out his new home! I still havent named him......so im open to any ideas


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

He's so stinkin cute! Lovely blue/clear, so sweet. I'd name him... Mirage. Like a desert mirage, because he's kind of see through. I think that would be cool... but I'm no good with naming...


----------



## Miggy10 (Dec 23, 2010)

Thats actually a pretty neat name! i like it, so i will wait till the end of today and see what i name him!!


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Wow, that's a first! Someone actually liking a name suggestion from me?? Gasp! Haha, that's so cool!  He's really so pretty and cute, good luck with him!


----------



## Miggy10 (Dec 23, 2010)

Thanks!!!


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Your welcome! Hehe. Just out of curiosity, what size tank is that?


----------



## Miggy10 (Dec 23, 2010)

Im pretty sure its a 10G, one of my dads friends gave it to me for free!!! All i had to do was buy a heater


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Lucky!!! Haha. What a blessed lil boy betta. And you said he's only like an inch long? Thats so little! He must be a baby, like 2 or 3 months old. Lucky find!


----------



## Miggy10 (Dec 23, 2010)

Yeah idk but usually my LFS has very poor quality bettas but today they had reallly nice ones! There was another boy that looked just like the one i got but with some fin damage and there was this very pretty super deltahttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cDfDUe0iccI These are my two tanks you can see the one he is in right now. he wasnt in there when i took the vid haha


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

I think Mirage is a great name, too!


----------



## Miggy10 (Dec 23, 2010)

I agree!!!


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Hehe, coooooolio.  What kind of conditions was the little guy in before you got him? I was in a LFS near me a few months ago and when I left I was fuming, because there were several bettas in so little water their backs were sticking out and were barely wet. It was a wonder they were still alive... I just hope your guy was treated better beforehand.


----------



## Miggy10 (Dec 23, 2010)

he was in a 10G tank with like 10 other mollies. the other boy that i think was my boys brother was in a 10G tank with a bunch of angelfish, thats how i think he had his fin damage. The seller was also kinda stupid he said it was a VT and sold me him for 5$ i was just like okay that works hahahha


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Mmuuahahaha! Funny stuff. Well, at least those bettas were treated properly. I can't get over how cute the your new betta's face is! It's got this innocent look, like "I'm so tiny and cute, look at me swim around and say grr!" Haha.


----------



## Miggy10 (Dec 23, 2010)

I know i hope if i breed him alot of cute babies with his face will come out!!! and then i could sell/give you one!!


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Oh man, I wish! He's so lovely!!! I might be getting a white VT rescue girl from Petsmart tonight, and my mom says NO MORE until/unless one of mine dies. Which is fine with me! Hehe. But I'll tell you what, if you do breed and I am short one betta, I will definitely buy one! I love his face too much.


----------



## Miggy10 (Dec 23, 2010)

yeah i really want to spawn him with either a white halfmoon or ct. what do you think?


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Hmmmmm... that is the one thing I have nooooo experience with when it comes to bettas. Breeding! Hehe. I'd love to see some babies of his with a cute white CT girl though! That's just my opinion, though. Hehe.


----------



## Miggy10 (Dec 23, 2010)

i will keep an eye out for a white CT


----------



## ChelseaK (Oct 23, 2010)

Just be careful crossing CTs, I've read that their fins are hard to control.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Erm, okay... then go for the HM! Woot woot woot! Hahaha, like I said, I know nothing about breeding. I just do bettas in general, tanks, illnesses, food, blah blah...


----------



## Miggy10 (Dec 23, 2010)

oh i didnt know that....but alright then White HM it is lol


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Haha, I didn't know that either. Seriously, all blonde, no brains when it comes to breeding! Hehe. And I'm not even blonde.  I really hope you are successful! Can't wait to see the babies when they finally come.


----------



## Miggy10 (Dec 23, 2010)

Thanks! like i said his still pretty young but im just going to start to get the things i need to spawn them. i will keep you updated!


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Cool!  Thanks.


----------



## Miggy10 (Dec 23, 2010)

Yep


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Hehe. Eek, I really hope I get my VT girl!!! I'll be so sad if I don't, I've already cried over her before. I so want to give her a good home! I just haaave to save her... sorry, little rant. Please let us know what you name your little munchkin betta!


----------



## Miggy10 (Dec 23, 2010)

His name is Mirage! and i might breed him to a steel blue female which there fry would carry the DT gene and then breed those again and DT it is. Mirage has little blue in his fins


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Ooooh, cool, I named your betta! Woohoo!  And sweet, I thought he had some irridescence.


----------

